# cyclogest 400 / Pesseries



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

HI all, 

I am currently on day 3 after EC. I am due a day 5 ET. 

I had 16 eggs collected and 12 fertalised. I have been taking Cyclogest/ progestrone pesseries since the day after EC, twice a day.

Last time I was fine with them, however I have really been suffering this time from cramps and an upset tummy. Has anyone else experienced this and if so what did the clinic recommend?

Thanks in advance. 

L


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

I cant beleive out if the 50+ views of this post nobody could be bothered to reply to you. I am on my 3rd attempt. I have used the pessaries each time and each time is different. I am on my 2ww now and I too have suffered this time although I am now 10dpt and ithas calmed down now. Just bloated. They  do cause discomfort but it's usually only mild. Its realy quite common. Good luck


----------



## beccalou0163 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi I was really bloated past e/c and then had diarrhoea and then it all settled, I used cyclogest last time and was a nightmare cos I would put it in then need to go it would come out etc etc! lol, so opted this time to have crinone gel once / day vaginally which meant i can do it before bed its expensive and needs to used for 12 weeks if you get bfp, not sure you can swap though, check with the clinic. I had the same symptoms after e/c this time but managed it with fybergel sachets xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, i am on 1dp Et and have been taking cyclogest since EC. It has made me so bloated and consitipated to, I hate taking it as makes me feels so uncomfortable but if it helps then it will be all worth it   

Maybe a bit to much info, but I think which hole you put it in can make a slight diff (if you know what I mean   )

Good luck with your ET LozzaJ83


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

Hi

I'm on my 3rd 2ww test on Tuesday!

On the first & second cycle of using cyclogest I had a terrible upset tummy and a lot of gas (sorry TMI)!!  I used to find as well that if I inserted them vaginally there was a lot of leakage.. 

For this cycle I have been using them rectally (not something you want to shout about I know) but I've found that I've had no side effects this way and its a lot less messier than vaginally.

Hope this helps - fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am on 4 a day and I had really strong cramps and alternated between the runs and constipation. I am now BFP so fx it's a good sign for you!


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for all your replies. It seems to have settled down a little now but still getting the cramps!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

I'm getting cramps, night sweats, feeling sick.. Hope you start to feel better from the cyclogest.. Soon it wil be morning sickness  x


----------

